# A/C / Heater Stopped working



## lombodml (May 18, 2004)

1993 Sentra w/ 1.6L
The other day I got into the car and tried to turn on the defroster and nothing is coming out of the vents (Any position incl dash A/C). I checked the fuses anything else I could check?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds like your blower motor is shot. Usually the fan speed switch or the blower motor resistor goes bad, but usually in that case the fan will at least work on high. I'd get under the dash on the passengers side and pull the harness off the blower motor resistor and check for voltage at the harness while switching the fan speeds. That will tell you if there's at least voltage getting to the resistor.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I had a problem with my blower motor resistor. I replaced it and all 4 setting worked fince but not, Setting 1-3 only work but 4 does not work. Could it be the switch for the HVAC or something else? Anyone know why 1-3 work but 4 that doesnt use the resistor doesnt work?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If high doesn't work then that's your switch that's at fault. I had that happen in my '93 XE. The contact in the switch gets hot and melts the plastic, so then the siwtch doesn't make contact. I took mine apart and sanded the plastic down so it would make contact again. It's a bitch to get the switch out but it can be done.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> Sounds like your blower motor is shot. Usually the fan speed switch or the blower motor resistor goes bad, but usually in that case the fan will at least work on high.



I just started having this problem two days ago. The a/c and heater only work on setting 4 (full blast). How do i fix this?, and is it something i can do myself?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That's a blower motor resistor. You can do this yourself easily. I'd get one from a junkyard or buy one from someone parting out a car, they cost too much new. It's a little black thing the size of a credit card approximately and it's held in with two screws near the blower motor under the dash on the passenger's side.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I looked at couldn't figure out exactly which part it was? You have a pic with it circled or something so i don't take the wrong thing apart? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't think this helps much but take a look at the link, the highlighted red part is the resistor:

http://www.sr20forum.com/img/showphoto.php/photo/3033/size/big/password/0/sort/1/cat/500


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

If you look under the glove box, the resistor is black and held by 1 or two screws. A credit card sized circuit looking thing should come out very easily.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> If you look under the glove box, the resistor is black and held by 1 or two screws. A credit card sized circuit looking thing should come out very easily.


OK, i think i know what it is now. It has a plastic wiring harness in it, with 4 wires connected to the harness. Looks like two screws (flathead) are holding it in place. That it?


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

yea thats it. just unscrew the two screws and it should drop right down.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

I noticed last week my sentra only blows on 4 also! So I did a search and came across this thread. Does anyone have a stock nissan part # for this? Since I don't have junkyards around here in Germany I will have to get a stock nissan replacement. Thanks for the help!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

27150-62J00


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> 27077


How much is that part? If it's cheap enough i'll just buy a new one, cause who knows how long a junked part will last, especially a 91-94.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think they're like $30 but that's a guess. You can steal one from a junkyard.  If I had one I'd sell it to you for $10 shipped but alas, I have none.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I screwed up on the part #, I changed it.


----------

